# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Orbi Voice, smart speaker with Alexa and mesh Wi-Fi extender, Netgear, Inc., San Jose, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Netgear, Inc.

Contributor - Harman Kardon

Home page - netgear.com/orbi

----------


## Airicist

Orbi Voice: Smart speaker and Wi-Fi extender in one

Published on Aug 31, 2018




> Listen to Spotify and connect your PlayStation 4 to the internet with just one device.


"Netgear Orbi Voice: Harman Kardon speaker with Alexa and mesh Wi-Fi extender"
Netgear's new speaker lets you jam to Drake on Spotify, extend your Orbi mesh Wi-Fi network and connect a PlayStation 4 via ethernet.

by Patrick Holland
August 30, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Netgear Orbi smart speaker - Hands on at IFA 2018

Published on Sep 5, 2018




> Netgear announced the Orbi Voice Smart Speaker and Wi-Fi Mesh Satellite, a multifunction device for smart homes that extends Wi-Fi networks, adds an Alexa-enabled voice assistant speaker, and uses Harman Kardon audio for higher-quality music streaming. Netgear packaged the three functions based on consumer interest.

----------


## Airicist

Meet Orbi Voice by NETGEAR | Mesh WiFi System with Built-In Amazon Alexa

Published on Oct 9, 2018




> Meet Orbi Voice by NETGEAR. The first and only smart speaker that combines incredible sound with award-winning WiFi technology.
> 
> NETGEAR has partnered with the experts at Harmon Kardon to deliver a mesh WiFi system with exceptionally rich, room-filling sound. With built-in Amazon Alexa, you can ask Orbi Voice to control smart home devices, play music, and manage your home WiFi network.
> 
> Use the Orbi app to set up, manage, and monitor your home network. You can even control an equalizer to control bass and treble right from your mobile device. And enjoy the convenience of Circle Smart Parental Controls, so you can easily manage content and time online on any device.

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing the Orbi Voice smart speaker & Mesh WiFi System by NETGEAR

Published on Oct 12, 2018




> Join us as we unbox the new Orbi Voice Smart Speaker and Mesh WiFi System by NETGEAR! See what's inside as we open up the box and demonstrate the world's first mesh WiFi system with built-in Amazon Alexa and audio by Harmon Kardon.
> 
> The Orbi Voice Mesh WiFi System comes with an Orbi Router and Orbi Voice WiFi Satellite & Smart Speaker. Orbi Voice delivers whole-home WiFi with a superior smart speaker experience. Extend your existing WiFi for less buffering and dead zones. Control music and other smart home devices with your voice with built-in Amazon Alexa. And listen to rich, room-filling sound with audio by Harmon Kardon.
> 
> Experience easy setup through the Orbi App, Smart Parental Controls by Circle on NETGEAR, and award-winning mesh WiFi technology. Orbi Voice delivers whole-home WiFi and a superior smart speaker experience, all in one package.

----------

